# Ideas for an itty bitty nano



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I want to setup a tiny little nano tank. Like under 5 gallons. I'm thinking probably FOWLR. Petsmart has a really cute little marine land 3 gallon w/ LEDs for $35 that i've been eyeing. Ideally i'd like to keep it simple, tiny obviously, and with just a cool flash of colour. I'd like an ocell clown but I realize that the tank would be far too small for even 1 to be humanely housed. Maybe a dotty back or a couple damsels? Ideas?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If you have a chance, check out the nano at Canada Corals. I think it's about 7 gallons. We have a 5 gallon nano tank, and it's perking along just fine. Did a little rock stack, an elegance, some zoos, a torch and 2 clowns. There are some tiny tiny blue legged hermit crabs, 2 sexy shrimp and some snails. Everything is happy. We do about a 40% water change every week with water from the main tank.
If this is your only salt water tank, the biggest issue you will have is keeping the water parameters good.
It's possible. Check out the forum on nano tanks, lots of discussion there. I think though, the smaller the tank, the touchier it is. I think what makes ours easier is the fact that we have a large stable system that we can pull water from.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe a clown goby? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

Crayon said:


> If you have a chance, check out the nano at Canada Corals. I think it's about 7 gallons. We have a 5 gallon nano tank, and it's perking along just fine. Did a little rock stack, an elegance, some zoos, a torch and 2 clowns. There are some tiny tiny blue legged hermit crabs, 2 sexy shrimp and some snails. Everything is happy. We do about a 40% water change every week with water from the main tank.
> If this is your only salt water tank, the biggest issue you will have is keeping the water parameters good.
> It's possible. Check out the forum on nano tanks, lots of discussion there. I think though, the smaller the tank, the touchier it is. I think what makes ours easier is the fact that we have a large stable system that we can pull water from.


I have a 29 gallon thats been running for a year or so. it was a downsize from a 55 that was also running for a year. i suppose i could use water from there.


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I love small reefs, my specialty.

Pico reef tanks are quite challenging. You really have to be very disciplined.

In terms of fish a 5g is pushing it for one small fish, definately not a clown. I have one small damsel in my 5.5g pico and one small clown in my 8g nano.

You should forget about the lights that tanks come with, they are pretty useless in sustaining corals. Better to get a full spectrum Par 30 or Par 38 led bulb in a desk lamp.

In terms of water changes, mix up a fresh batch for your small reefs, not using water from another tank. Optimal water chemistry is super critical when dealing with such a small volume of water, you don't have a lot of slack like you do with bigger reef tanks.

You can see what I have done with my two reefs and how I run them here:
5.5g pico reef: http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/328082-55g-reef-islands/
8g nano reef: http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/340341-8g-reef-islands/

I love bent glass aquariums rectangular aquariums with rounded edges at the front. These 7g and 10g tanks are really nice for setting up a nano reef:
http://www.micro-reefs.com/aquariums.html


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

The 6g Fluval Edge that we have in our showroom is probably the easiest tank I have ever kept.

We don't test the water, we don't dose any additives and we feed the fish heavy.

How is that possible? 80-90% water changes weekly. 

We drain out most of the water and leave enough in there for the fish to breathe, then we replace it with new saltwater that has been aerated with a power head and temp matched. That's it.

This method cannot be used on larger tanks due to the cost of salt but on a 6g tank, you can get away with using high quality salt without breaking the bank.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> The 6g Fluval Edge that we have in our showroom is probably the easiest tank I have ever kept.
> 
> We don't test the water, we don't dose any additives and we feed the fish heavy.
> 
> ...


what does your stock list look like?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Nicole said:


> what does your stock list look like?


We have a 2 goniopora, 1 aleveopora, many ultra acans, some zoas, a few mushrooms, 5 ultra rock flower anemones, 2 plate corals and two fish (helfrichi firefish and Wyoming white clownfish)


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Canada Corals 6 g display tank is pristine - I've seen it and it is a text book example of how to set up and keep a small saltwater aquarium

May I also suggest a flaming prawn goby as another addition option 
A little pricey and somewhat reclusive but good for nano tanks - in fact a nano tank would be the only place you may ever get a chance to see them !


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Bullet said:


> May I also suggest a flaming prawn goby as another addition option
> A little pricey and somewhat reclusive but good for nano tanks - in fact a nano tank would be the only place you may ever get a chance to see them !


Great suggestion! Those are ultra cool.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a nice looking tank! I've seen it myself.


----------

